# Am i a Lesbian?



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

While taking these two tests i was surprised to see that i am a lesbian? :O

http://www.allthetests.com/quiz34/quiz/1513666042/Are-you-a-lesbian

http://www.onlinequiztest.com/lesbian-test/

How accurate are their results? your thoughts folks!


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You really need an online test to tell you?


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Here is the only accurate test.

Do you like Vagina?

Yes = Lesbian

No = Straight

Sometimes = Bi


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

AvoidantGuy said:


> Here is the only accurate test.
> 
> Do you like Vagina?
> 
> ...


*Vaginas other than her own. A girl can be any of those and still like her own vagina.


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

*Lesbian*



AvoidantGuy said:


> Here is the only accurate test.
> 
> Do you like Vagina?
> 
> ...


Lea it makes sense lol


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Classified said:


> *Vaginas other than her own. A girl can be any of those and still like her own vagina.


This should have already been assumed, but it also is not true. Some people are born not liking what is between their legs.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

All women are lesbians.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

These tests seem like those shallow quizzes with answers to questions that you'd have to have some predetermined result in mind to choose them. So it just means that you wanted to get lesbian as a result.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you don't know without taking an online test, you are probably not a lesbian. Maybe you are just angry at men, but still attracted to them?


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

Discussion is getting so rude i didn't expect it all guys....


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

DSusan said:


> Discussion is getting so rude i didn't expect it all guys....


I actually didn't mean for my comment to sound as rude as it did. I changed it now to better convey what I was thinking.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Karsten said:


> You really need an online test to tell you?


It can helps, you never know... :b Actually this test got complicated at a point:








:um

Although I refuse to accept results either way.

http://www.allthetests.com/quiz34/quiz/1513666042/Are-you-a-lesbian
Are you a lesbian?
You are most likely bisexual! good for you, you like both genders and I accept that about you ❤

http://www.onlinequiztest.com/lesbian-test/
lesbian test
You might be a Lesbian



AvoidantGuy said:


> Here is the only accurate test.
> 
> Do you like Vagina?
> 
> ...


Ummmm what if I like girls but don't like vaginas except my own? or what if I like vaginas but don't want to have sex with them? :um Complicated.... What if I like boobs but I don't like vaginas? :O



Classified said:


> *Vaginas other than her own. A girl can be any of those and still like her own vagina.


I like my vagina, I'm feeling so lesbian now. 
:um

*Should we do a lesbian club in SAS?*


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

AvoidantGuy said:


> Here is the only accurate test.
> 
> Do you like Vagina?
> 
> Yes = Lesbian


I'm a lesbian! :yay

*faps to self*


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I like my vagina, I'm feeling so lesbian now.
> :um


I think we're going to need photographic proof of this. You could be lying.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

solutionx said:


> I think we're going to need photographic proof of this. You could be lying.


I got confused, you need a photo of my vagina for me to proof I have one or a photo of how much I like it? :um


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

"lesbian test
You might be a Lesbian"

"Are you a lesbian?
You are most likely bisexual! good for you, you like both genders and I accept that about you ❤"

I'm not a lesbian or bisexual, I'm pansexual, but they were on the right track. As for you, no-one can tell you who you are or what you feel, only you can, and you don't have to label yourself either. You don't need a silly online test to tell you anything about yourself.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol I tried the first one but the questions were so dumb. The stereotype one had three options but two were basically the same, I like black and rainbows and one question only let you pick bi, lesbian and pansexual...

It told me I was bi, but I'm not lol..


----------



## Alexstone71 (Apr 29, 2017)

DSusan said:


> While taking these two tests i was surprised to see that i am a lesbian? :O
> 
> http://www.allthetests.com/quiz34/quiz/1513666042/Are-you-a-lesbian
> 
> ...


You don't need a test to tell you who you are or how to live ,if you live in North America or Europe you can bee what ever you like to be .
Be happy and take care

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DSusan (Nov 19, 2017)

Proof of vagia ---- hahahaha. Please don't go to that extent.....


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm sexually attracted to horses.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

These tests are trash. The best way to find out if your a lesbian/bi is to try it out for yourself.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Well that is good to know.


----------



## Pricklepillows (Jan 10, 2018)

Back in the day, you could have probably sought a diagnosis from a psychologist.


----------

